# Average Accuracy



## bms

What is average accuracy? I guess I mean, what should one be shooting @ 33 ft , say after 2 months of practice every day? I know it will be different for each person , but what is kind of expected or the norm. How many shot groups? Etc.?


----------



## bigron

it's really hard to answer that but maybe 5 or 6 out of 10,if your not doing that well,why don't you start at half that distance and when you can 9 out of 10 then move back a yard or two,one little bit of experience i can offer you from 35 years of shooting never just stand there and shoot at the same distance you are not doing yourself any favors doing that move around shoot at different distances and angles you will find you will be much more accurate by doing so after you do it for a while because you will be able to judge your shots better,that is how my father taught me and my friends to shoot when i was a kid,he said if you are out in the woods your game isn't going to run out to the same place every time for you to shoot it,he always had a way of saying things to make his point


----------



## bms

"5 or 6 out of 10" , In what diameter bulls eye? I have been shooting at a target that is about 6" in diam with a 2.5 inch black bulls eye. While shooting paper, I have been @ 25'. I seem to do better at cans just laying on the ground @ various distances 20-40 feet, than the paper. I have only been shooting for a lil over a week. My first slingshot in about 40 years or so.


----------



## jazz

I do not know if I can be of any help since I consider myself a maker, not the shooter of SS.. my score would be 6-7 hits at the coca-cola can at 11m.

I am not satisfied with it but I do not care either..

cheers,

jazz


----------



## JediMike

After six months of shooting one hour a week with four quite different SS, I can hit a target the size of an A5 page consistently at 6 metres, and about 60% of the time at 10-12 metres (using store bought ammo rather than rocks or whatnot).

I can hit a can at 10 metres about 40% of the time.

I expect you could get better, faster if you used a consistent slingshot and a consistent ammo, but I'm too much of a gear monkey for that :king:


----------



## mopper

6-7 coke cans out of 10 at 10m would be a reasonable target to set for oneself in that timeframe I'd say. 8-9 out of 10 would already be pretty decent. Try out different shooting styles (anchoring at variuos points in your face, half butterfly, full butterfly, gangster style, classic style) and different frames - pinch grip hammergrip, thumb support. Try different bands and different pouches too. I am only halfway decent with my HRAWK Dragon, but I find I am much more precise with my own "Bad Company". Purely a matter of personal preferences. Sometimes it really IS the slingshot when you can't hit anything.


----------



## SonoftheRepublic

Whatever your average accuracy is, is where you'll begin. Don't worry about what the other guy is doing.

You should learn from each shot, watching where it lands, and making the required corrections, and adjustments, like: how you hold the pouch; perfecting a consistent anchor point; properly lining up your bands or tubes; keeping a rock-steady hold on your slingshot when you release; etc., etc.

What Bigron said is a good, time-honored way of working on accuracy. Start close to your target, and then when you're hitting consistently within your desired target area, back up a step or two and try again, until you're shooting consistently at your desired distance.

Practice makes perfect. And don't forget, "Aim Small, Miss Small"! :thumbsup:


----------



## bms

Thanks for the replies. I can now average about very close to 90% hits at coke can size targets from 10-40 feet using single bands and 3/8" steel ammo. Not so well with double bands. It has been so hot, only shooting about 50 shots a day. I am about 50% on small V8 cans up to 30'. I have bought four slingshots and find the Scout II, suit me the best so far.


----------



## AUSSIE4

Probably no way of saying what average accuracy is. Everyone will have different average accuracy. Average accuracy for me would be hitting a 30mm spinner at 10m 4/5 shots. And hitting a 20mm spinner at 15m 3/5 shots. Then you have the better days and the worse days where you might shoot all 5/5 of those shots or maybe only 1/5. But on a average basis, that is the average accuracy that I can achieve. That score will be different for everyone as will the target size etc. You have to set a goal for yourself of average accuracy. Maybe you want to hit 8/10 shots on a can at 10m within a week. If by the end of the week you can hit 8/10 shots on that can from 10m say 2/3 trys, and can continue to do so on a average basis, well there you go, you have achieved average accuracy!


----------



## vince4242

Everything said here I completely agree with and even found some stuff here useful for myself. One main thing is find a slingshot find your anchor and work on that release and getting consistent with one set up. Also don't go heavy bands right away start fairly light so you can really focus on your Technique as opposed to trying to hold the pouch steady. I am now shooting 8 mm which I absolutely love, and have recently switched to BB's and the pull is so minimal you can barely feel it but you really have to focus on getting that perfect release because you don't have the ball in the pouch to feel properly. I know I said that wrong but lighter setups definitely have helped my accuracy and consistency. I switch back and forth between 8 mm and BB's knowing that with such a fast flat trajectory it will translate to bigger heavier hunting ammo when I'm ready someday.

Practice practice practice is Ben over 7 months for me and I am just starting to feel like I'm getting good enough to hit a 30 and 25 mm spinner about 25 to 50% of the time.

Cheers


----------



## vince4242

Oh yeah and try and have fun... I end up beating myself up when I have a bad day?? And the next day I shoot like a rockstar can't miss for a couple days and then I shoot horrible the next day?? I think that's just part of the process as you get more consistent you will hit more often more regularly.


----------



## Cjw

Myself I'm not happy unless I'm hitting a 1 inch spinner consistently at 10 meters. But thats just me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## SLINGDUDE

Sometimes I hit what I'm shooting at.


----------



## vince4242

Update from Colorado. After a long day of driving and stressful traffic I came home hoping to have a good session?? Took 50 shots hit 5 targets but the rest were so close it was beyond frustrating because it was couple of millimeters off every time??

Let's see what tomorrow brings

Cheers


----------



## mattwalt

Where is Skropi these days...

If you hitting a paper sized target regularly at 10m - thats cool - if its a tine can sized target thats good or great... - if you hitting a 1" spinner you're an ace.

I'd say aim for the 1" spinner, be stoked about the can and accept the plate.


----------



## Scrat

If you want some good challenges to motivate you to keep progressing you should check out the qualifications in the ISCOR thread.

https://slingshotforum.com/topic/108593-usa-slingshot-shooters-rankings-and-distinctions/page-1

The qualifications start easier and get progressively harder as you go. They give a good objective measure of where your accuracy is.

Even if you don't want to submit a video or whatever, I think just completing them is a great way to improve your accuracy. Im certainly no ace, but I've definitely greatly improved. And they are fun, which is the important part!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cavedweller

Maybe try the "Black-and White-Cowboy-Movie" style-

You shoot six shots from behind a hay bale and when you're out of ammo you throw the slingshot at them.


----------



## raventree78

When I shoot paper I take a junk cd and a marker, I draw a circle around the out side of the cd and fill in the circle in the middle. I aim for the central dot and try to keep everything in the circle. I like bulls-eyes I really like being consistent enough that there are no flyers zooming off to wherever. In all reality a 2 inch group is a good performance for me at this point. I mostly shoot cans and kind of get the "yips" on paper, which of course means I need to shoot a lot more paper lol.

Just ordered Simple Shots set of microfiber spinners, plan to work my way down through them


----------



## vince4242

I have never really been a paper shooter... I've actually never shot at paper before. I like to shoot at Spinners and maybe cans if I need something bigger. I had a really bad day my last reply a couple days ago and today I was shooting doing okay and then we did some construction work and my catch boxes were being blocked by the makeshift table and miter saw. So I pulled out the BB's and had to shoot 40mm spinner with the bottom of the spinner visibly touching the miter saw from my line of sight and the 50 mm spinner was tucked in between the handle in a weird way so that all I could see was the spinner and the saw was completely surrounding it.
I'll be damned if I didn't hit five out of five shots on the two spinners and didn't hit any of the construction equipment?? There is your proof that focus is key to a good shot.

Cheers


----------



## SonoftheRepublic

vince4242 said:


> I have never really been a paper shooter... I've actually never shot at paper before. I like to shoot at Spinners and maybe cans if I need something bigger. I had a really bad day my last reply a couple days ago and today I was shooting doing okay and then we did some construction work and my catch boxes were being blocked by the makeshift table and miter saw. So I pulled out the BB's and had to shoot 40mm spinner with the bottom of the spinner visibly touching the miter saw from my line of sight and the 50 mm spinner was tucked in between the handle in a weird way so that all I could see was the spinner and the saw was completely surrounding it.
> I'll be damned if I didn't hit five out of five shots on the two spinners and didn't hit any of the construction equipment?? There is your proof that focus is key to a good shot.
> 
> Cheers


Yep that's right . . . "Aim Small, Miss Small"


----------



## vince4242

Yes that is a mantra that I have heard since I started contributing to this form. Aim small Miss small ... The problem can be that you miss a lot even if it's small. I definitely have a second shooting area without a catch box that I shoot my BB's and Clay balls and that one starts at 80mm spinner. I definitely have those days where I go over there and shoot my 80mm then 70mm + 60 just to remember that I don't completely suck. But I always start off with my 25 mm rubber bouncy ball I have hanging in my touch box to see what kind of day I'm going to have.

Practice practice practice is my mantra and I hope it's sooner or later it'll be way more dead on Days then crappy days.

Cheers


----------



## tangolima

My target is placed at 15yd (45ft). With 3/8" steel balls, my group size is about 3". 1/2" clay balls is a bit worse. 4" - 6".

My frame is the torque. The elastics matters too. Bands is better than tubes.

-TL

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Protegimus

I'm just learning, about a month now. I probably shoot 20-30 shots a day 3-4 times a week & the other days just 3-4 shots a day. I shoot a Tim Oram TTF single band, 9.5mm steel. I have a (very) small forest I have sole use of so have set up drinks cans in various trees at varying heights & just mooch about with the dog & shoot cans. 
I tend to shoot from 5-10 meters away & hit 7/10. When I am 10-12 meters away it's 3/10.

I have double hunting bands now and 11mm steel so am going to try that for a few days, see how different it feels.

The best bit for me is just walking the dog & pulling the catapult out when you see a target & it hits! I live next to a golf course and a few days ago there was a golf ball stuck in the fence. I whipped the catapult out for a laugh & fired & actually hit it. Not food for the table (I'm not good enough to try this yet) but just good wholesome fun.


----------



## Protegimus

I'm now using the double bands & 9.5mm steel ball bearings. I thought, naively, that I couldn't hold the ammo as normal due to the band strength so went into a pinch method which, in my head, actually made more sense of less resistance, but the shots were wild at best. Now holding the old way and although not as comfy my accuracy is back


----------



## blindshooter

I have been shooting for over 55 years and there are days that my "average accuracy" involves hitting the broad side of a barn 9 times out of ten... from the inside.

My favorite targets however are flying hornets. I can often hit them, but never more than one time. I can't seem to find them after hitting them with either a clay or a gobstopper (yellow is best)

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## snydes

bms said:


> What is average accuracy? I guess I mean, what should one be shooting @ 33 ft , say after 2 months of practice every day? I know it will be different for each person , but what is kind of expected or the norm. How many shot groups? Etc.?


Funny how things progress for those of us that tend to OCD out on things ... I started tracing a music CD disk on paper - took me a month or so until I could get most of them in that circle from 33 ft. Then I made a 10 cm template & got the to point of expecting to get them all in (except for the annoying occasional flyer). Now, its been exactly 2 months since I started slingshotting - I'm working on the 6 cm ring - probably averaging 6 out of 10 lately, but I did get on a roll and got 12 in a row earlier today - probably be a long time until I can duplicate that again. I've been shooting well over 100 rounds a day - have developed an gnarly callus on my thumb, and still can't get enough. The wife thinks I'm out of my mind spending so much time in the basement with the slingshot. It's the most fun I've had since I quit shooting competitive 3 gun pistol probably 25 years ago ... just wish my eyes were as good as they were back then.


----------



## vince4242

Snydes I would suggest trying the new daylight LED light bulbs. I switched to them for my indoor shooting and it helped a lot with enough light I feel comfortable indoors. It really annoys my partner because I switched the directional accent lighting in the kitchen to All Point directly at my back and over my shoulder down my shooting range. And with the daylight bulbs it is really bright and I have to reach up and point them back down when she wants to do any work in the kitchen.

Cheers


----------



## snydes

vince4242 said:


> Snydes I would suggest trying the new daylight LED light bulbs. I switched to them for my indoor shooting and it helped a lot with enough light I feel comfortable indoors. It really annoys my partner because I switched the directional accent lighting in the kitchen to All Point directly at my back and over my shoulder down my shooting range. And with the daylight bulbs it is really bright and I have to reach up and point them back down when she wants to do any work in the kitchen.
> 
> Cheers


Hey Vince - thats an interesting idea about the LED daylight bulbs - never thought of that. Just positioning them at the rear to allow for better sighting is a great idea - I'll see what I can do to improve that aspect of my basement "range" ... thx


----------



## bottlecap

The LED tape lights are perfect for basement/dark ranges,...don't know if they're the daylight variety, but they are versatile to work with in a catchbox and inexpensive.


----------



## vince4242

I get my LED bulbs from Lowe's. You get for daylight bulbs for under $10. Very bright and do a great job with adding light.


----------



## Hermit

bms said:


> Thanks for the replies. I can now average about very close to 90% hits at coke can size targets from 10-40 feet using single bands and 3/8" steel ammo. Not so well with double bands. It has been so hot, only shooting about 50 shots a day. I am about 50% on small V8 cans up to 30'. I have bought four slingshots and find the Scout II, suit me the best so far.


Darn good shootin' In my book!

Rich


----------

